# Shelby Airflow on American Pickers....



## Gary Mc (Jan 14, 2013)

So Mike now has a Shelby Airflow seen in first 5 minutes tonight behind Danielle.....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd like to see his private bike collection. I believe bikes were his first passion, I'm sure he has hoaned it down to a pretty unique and rare grouping.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 14, 2013)

Mike picked that recently from sunny So Cal...bittersweet to see the old girl in the background, nice to know where it came from but would have liked to have had a shot at it...http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5729115884/in/set-72157626614679405


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 14, 2013)

*when shes on the screen*

its hard to see much else
attention wise
just sayin


----------



## bike (Jan 14, 2013)

*Mikey Pre American Pickers*

Gettin a picken lesson in NY- he has worked very hard for what he has and raised the game to a new level.


----------



## slick (Jan 14, 2013)

Dave, i love that shot! Tonys banana tank in the front and my red Airflow in the background. I will never forget Walts comment..." let's park the early Airflow next to the later Airflows." HAHA!! From a 1936 to a 1939?? That's isn't much of a difference in years Walt. HAHA !! Walt's the best!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 15, 2013)

*Here is my picture of that Shelby - pre Mike*






I wish I had her - I love this bicycle - can't have them all - oh & one more below

 It's funny I just found these pics in my archives earlier in the day & added them to the Cyclone Coaster picture gallery here on thecabe  -- I knew Mike got the Airflo but I didn't expect to see it on the show in the background - good to see it again -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## jkent (Jan 15, 2013)

*Funny!!*

Me and my wife was watching the show last night. When I seen the bike I said out real loud " Damn thats sweet" . My wife was like what the hell are you talking about? She thought I was talking about Danielle, I said no I'm talking about that Shelby Air Flow in the background. Thats a sweet bike. She said I didn't even see a bike. Then it popped up again and I pointed it out to her. It was pretty funny, Quess you had to be there.


----------



## slick (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a few more of Mikes Airflow.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oh & here is another of the Airflo*


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 17, 2013)

And in keeping with the bike theme, there is a rumor that the next episode of Pickers will feature an extremely rare and sought after Schwinn...unless the footage ends up on the cutting room floor...still to be determined...


----------



## Social Suicide (Jan 18, 2013)

*Pickers in da U.P.*

That episode of pickers featured an old general store in Nahma, MI., just 150 miles or so down the road from me. Mike picked a Moulton for $45 2 years ago. I paid $75 for mine.
Before & After


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 18, 2013)

Yaaah, I saw that episode okay
Chris


----------



## kos22us (Jan 18, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I'd like to see his private bike collection. I believe bikes were his first passion, I'm sure he has hoaned it down to a pretty unique and rare grouping.




im pretty sure i remember barry from storage wars saying on an episode that he also started out collecting bicycles i think he said schwinn bicycles


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 18, 2013)

*motobike*

No one noticed the motobike style bicycle that was in the general store. ?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 18, 2013)

Social Suicide said:


> That episode of pickers featured an old general store in Nahma, MI., just 150 miles or so down the road from me. Mike picked a Moulton for $45 2 years ago. I paid $75 for mine.
> Before & After





That looks pretty nice now.


----------



## chitown (Jan 18, 2013)

rcole45 said:


> No one noticed the motobike style bicycle that was in the general store. ?




Yes, saw that. There are many other shows when he walks right by some beauts that I wish he would notice or feature more... like the ladies L1 Silver King with the red anodized finish... not one second talking about it and so I sat there trying to talk to the TV to let Mike know of the importance of this original gem... Needless to say he didn't hear me thru the TV.


----------



## Social Suicide (Jan 19, 2013)

*Cushman Scooter*

The Cushman Scooter was not in the store until the Pickers rolled up. I did however see the bicycle in the store. The best thing not seen in the show was the shelves full of DDT products, toothpaste in lead tubes and all that healthy stuff that got us through the 1950s. We did get to see the Rat Nip though.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, anybody else  get a glimpse of the uber-rare Schwinn parts and pieces


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 21, 2013)

Well it was from a green phantom 
Surprised that stuff made the show and with a tidbit on it at that.
Chris


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah, got a kick out of it because I was contacted by Dan Marcellus, video researcher for the show. He had found a pic of my Black Phantom on my Flickr site and asked to use it...I wish he had asked for pics of the other Phantoms because I didn't care too much for what he found and could have easily done much better...no money was involved so don't ask...but when the topic came up, I did try to trade straight across for the Shelby...doesn't hurt to ask...LOL


----------



## slick (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad you went for the Shelby as trade Dave. LOL!!! Too many Schwinns in L.A. anyway.


----------

